# From the mouths of babes



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> The mind of a six year old is wonderful.
> This is a true story.
>
> A teacher was reading the story of the Three Little Pigs to
> her class. She came to the part of the story where the first
> pig was trying to gather the building materials for his home.
> She read, "...and so the pig went up to the man with the
> wheelbarrow full of straw and said, 'Pardon me sir, but may I have
some
> of that straw to build my house?"
>
> The teacher paused then asked the class: " And what do you think the
man
> said?"
>
> One little boy raised his hand and said: "I think the man said:
"F~CK
> ME! A talking pig! "
>
> The teacher was unable to teach for the next 10 minutes.


----------

